# Missouri City/ Sugar Land



## sea hunt 202

I live in Missouri City Tx on the golf course looking to find folks who want to fish, who live near by. I have a small boat that has electronics and a trolling motor, it is ok if you do not have fishing gear I have what is needed. We can meet at my house to leave, you do not need to help with washing the boat. I like to do that myself Just pitch in for fuel and bait which is usually not much, I can get away on weekdays and some weekends. I just like fishing


----------



## 96kenner

sea hunt 202 said:


> I live in Missouri City Tx on the golf course looking to find folks who want to fish, who live near by. I have a small boat that has electronics and a trolling motor, it is ok if you do not have fishing gear I have what is needed. We can meet at my house to leave, you do not need to help with washing the boat. I like to do that myself Just pitch in for fuel and bait which is usually not much, I can get away on weekdays and some weekends. I just like fishing


What area do u fish?


----------



## groundswatter

I live in Sienna and fish Matagorda, maybe we could meet up for a trip sometime. I have a boat too, but its in the shop. with any luck it'll be out by the weekend!


----------



## OttoMan

I live in the Richmond area (59 & 99).
Shoot me a PM I'd like to get out and not have to paddle around for a change haha.


----------



## bino100

*crew wanted*

I live in sienna plantation too I have a boat too (seahunt 18)it its in storage now and also need some work with water pump.Once its ready i am willing to share with one of you al to go fishing and i can join one of you if your boat is ready will chip in expenses.email me when you guys go [email protected].I fish matagorda,freeport and galveston.
thanks


----------



## jaime1982

Im not in the area but ill meet you and pitch in just about anytime. Know trinity and eastbay to Galveston ect.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## coastalplayer

*Just a thought*

I'm a neighbor too. We ALL should do a meet-n-greet at that new HWY-6 Academy. Shake some hands.


----------



## Phat Boy

59 & 99 here as well! I'd be down to pitch in some loot for a fishing excursion!

Jaime1982.... Are you the Jaime who sold me the two green lefty Curados a couple of months ago?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popeye_iv

I'm i Richmond as well. Ill be keeping my 32' Trojan in Freeport. Always willing to meet up and team up with others.


----------



## jaime1982

Phat Boy said:


> 59 & 99 here as well! I'd be down to pitch in some loot for a fishing excursion!
> 
> Jaime1982.... Are you the Jaime who sold me the two green lefty Curados a couple of months ago?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey pb. I believe so. You catching fish with them?

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## Phat Boy

jaime1982 said:


> Hey pb. I believe so. You catching fish with them?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


Here and there... With the STAR tourney comin up, hopefully I'll be catching more!!!


----------



## sea hunt 202

OK so we should put together a little crawfish cook, and meet. If you are all up for that I do not mind making the food, what say yall


----------



## sea hunt 202

I fish Christmass bay but will fish other areas


----------



## Blacktip Shark

*Nice of ya to offer!!!*

Live near ya(Hwy 6 and Beechnut). Would love to take you up on your offer. Will definitely get the fuel and bait tab. Shoot me a PM or email ([email protected])

Gerard
(Blacktip Shark)


----------



## wavygravy

I'm near Star Cinema Grill. Have a small boat (14' semi v monark) and fish Chocolate, SLP and the surf in Surfside a lot. Always looking for a buddy to go with since most of the time it's just me. Tough to find people that like waking up early. I'm out most weekends.


----------



## OttoMan

sea hunt 202 said:


> OK so we should put together a little crawfish cook, and meet. If you are all up for that I do not mind making the food, what say yall


Mudbugs, cold brew and new fishing buds sounds good to me.


----------



## Phat Boy

sea hunt 202 said:


> OK so we should put together a little crawfish cook, and meet. If you are all up for that I do not mind making the food, what say yall


Heck yeah! Count me in for somethin smoked! Maybe brisket or pork butt!!


----------



## jaime1982

Im in!

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## Phat Boy

I know it's gonna be nuckin futz, but is anyone going fishing this weekend? 

My cousin and I were talking about wading Christmas bay early Sat. morning and trying to not get run over by all of the weekend warriors trying to win the Star tourney the first day. Plus it's Memorial Day weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttrhp

I am in Riverstone and also have a boat,count me in on a get together. I need to learn from you guys where to fish. I fish mostly in the evening to avoid the heat


----------



## tloi26

My brother and I live around 99 and W.Belfort. We often fish the freeport jetty or around that area. We also have lights for night fishing too. Let me know if we can meet together and share the joy of fishing.


----------



## OttoMan

Phat Boy said:


> I know it's gonna be nuckin futz, but is anyone going fishing this weekend?
> 
> My cousin and I were talking about wading Christmas bay early Sat. morning and trying to not get run over by all of the weekend warriors trying to win the Star tourney the first day. Plus it's Memorial Day weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heading to the coast early Saturday am try to beat the crowds on the water. i will be in my kayak. Either E Matty or W Galveston bay


----------



## sea hunt 202

*marsh*



96kenner said:


> What area do u fish?


any marsh and even consider fresh water due to rain


----------



## sea hunt 202

*fishing*



groundswatter said:


> I live in Sienna and fish Matagorda, maybe we could meet up for a trip sometime. I have a boat too, but its in the shop. with any luck it'll be out by the weekend!


a pm is good


----------



## Mojo281

Reel Girl and I live in Sugar Land... Wouldn't mind meeting some other 2coolers if yall do a meet-n-greet!!


----------



## sea hunt 202

Ok so I live by the Quail Valley golf course off Cartwright, we should put together a cook out and meet.


----------



## tloi26

I'm down, let me know the place and time.


----------



## sea hunt 202

96kenner said:


> What area do u fish?


christmass bay


----------



## Bullitt4439

Pm sent! Let's catch some fish! Also down for a Sugar Land meet up of some kind.


----------



## sea hunt 202

I think it would be a neat deal if we all got together for a cook out, I do not mind doing it at my place. I have a pool and cool lights plenty of parking and kids are ok. Lets start planning this meet and greet, what say yall


----------



## sea hunt 202

Ok I will contact all it is good to know we all live close, and it would be very cool for all of us to meet. I think in the near future we should plan a meet and greet-be it on the beach or at the house. Lets do that


----------



## Phat Boy

sea hunt 202 said:


> Ok I will contact all it is good to know we all live close, and it would be very cool for all of us to meet. I think in the near future we should plan a meet and greet-be it on the beach or at the house. Lets do that


Heck yeah! I'm game! Can bring some










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTom

Cook out sounds great! :walkingsm


----------



## wahaha

I live in River Park West (59 & Williams Way), usually go fish around Freeport area and always looking to meet more people to go fishing with.


----------



## sea hunt 202

So lets look at a weekend all can commit to and a place we all like, anyone have an idea.


----------



## Happy97

Just saw the thread, I haven't been on in a while. I live a little further up 99 than most of you guys, in Cypress, but I'm always up for some salt water therapy. I don't have a boat now, (that money goes to dance and martial arts instructors, the joys of child raising) but I am always willing to pitch in to cover fuel and bait. I will follow along and hopefully can meet up with some of you guys in the future.


----------



## kenbds

I'm also in Sugar Land around area of HW6 and West Belfort. It would be great to meet and greet 2coolers in the area. I don't have boat but I don't mind chip in for costs


----------



## sea hunt 202

*the area*

We could plan a meet up if interested. something like the park at buffalo run park


----------



## Ttrhp

Guys
I own a cigar shop in sugar land by hhw6/university in by SAMs club.we have a private lounge there and we can meet there if you guys like. I got plenty of cigars and scotch for everyone.lol


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Sea hunt 202,

Name the "when, time and place". Lets get this meet up happening. Yall let me know what to bring.

As for the trips,

I got fuel, bait and whatever else we'll need for the day.

Again, Thanks ya'll for your hospitality in letting us fish on yall's boat.

Blacktip


----------



## Leo

Count me in, i'm at Cartwright and Dulles.
Someone please PM me when something is arranged


----------



## BullyARed

Phat Boy said:


> Heck yeah! I'm game! Can bring some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hm I am hungry. Make some I plan to fish jetty next week on my 19ft Carolina skiff.


----------



## Phat Boy

BullyARed said:


> Hm I am hungry. Make some I plan to fish jetty next week on my 19ft Carolina skiff.


Dangit! I'm gonna be in Florida next weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwilkins

I live in Sienna also,, love to meet some 2coolers 

I've been the teaching professional at the Sienna golf course for 16 plus years 

I fish Mondays 

My boat rocks


----------



## Reel Therapy15

Likewise. Sugarland area with boat. Down to make new friends on the water. 


"We're going to need a bigger boat!"


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Nwilkins said:


> I live in Sienna also,, love to meet some 2coolers
> 
> I've been the teaching professional at the Sienna golf course for 16 plus years
> 
> I fish Mondays
> 
> My boat rocks


Would love to fish with you, I live in SugarLand Hwy 6 and West Belfort area


----------



## sea hunt 202

It is so good to know so many fellow anglers are in the area, this is a great start for a meet up. After the holiday we will start to pin point a time and date, food ect


----------



## trackatrout

I'm in....and have room occasionally on my trips. I try to fish at least twice a week in the summer. Have a 17.5 McKee and live in Sugar land too.


----------



## Zerofold

I'm game for a meetup. I live in River Park off [email protected] williams way. I pretty much exclusively fish/duck hunt East Matty. I'll be in a 19' Shoal stealth with a 140 'zuk if ya see me out there.


----------



## Mouse52

Interesting how many 2coolers are in the Sugar Land area. I live in Greatwood and fish mostly East Matagorda. I'm retired so am open to fish weekdays.


----------



## Dead Wait

I live in Greatwood. Love to fish. Have my own gear. Can split from work with a days notice. Pretty decent cook. I do dishes. No boat. Will always split the gas bill. 

PM me if someone needs a partner for the day.


----------



## therocket37

hey guys, im off work for the next 3 weeks, going to fish most days. dont particularly like fishin by myself. if anyone wants to go out let me know, my boat or yours. I'm fishing tomorrow morning and most days next week. I run an older shallow sport 21.5. Feel free to PM me Erik


----------



## Fishon 13

I'm new here... Trying to figure it out.. Where do you launch from?


----------



## groundswatter

Nwilkins said:


> I live in Sienna also,, love to meet some 2coolers
> 
> I've been the teaching professional at the Sienna golf course for 16 plus years
> 
> I fish Mondays
> 
> My boat rocks


I live right down waters lake from the course. We need to link up for a trip on a Monday. I'll reciprocate the trip, but I don't run a sick ace Tran. Although I think I saw you pulling through the neighborhood the other day.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## reelgame04

Would like to join you on a fishing trip. Winds laid down today went out yesterday for about an hour. Caught ourselves a 4 man limit of reds. I can show you this spot guaranteed you will catch fish.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtek

*Sugar Land*

I too live on HWY 6 and West Airport,

I have a baby Cat. I like East/west Bay and Jetties out of Galveston

I fish weekend but can do weekdays my boat or yours

my boat if you don't have one

I fished with Mark a couple of times "202 Sea Hunt"

Love to meet other 2coolers!


----------



## tails2scales

I'm James and i just moved down here in League City,I would love to meet some new fishing partners. I have a smaller 19' Bluewave but my passion is offshore. I'm always down to pitch in for fuel and everything else. I've got a ton of gear and epirb. Let me know. 361-658-9404


----------



## Ethan Hunt

sea hunt 202 said:


> So lets look at a weekend all can commit to and a place we all like, anyone have an idea.


guess you forgot about this or losing some steam about it?


----------



## wavygravy

I vote we keep it simple and all meet at Bogies or Gridiron some Friday / Sat night and tell some lies. I'm game after work most nights too.


----------



## Chuckybrown

How 'bout July 31st in the afternoon, say 3PM at Bogies? That way it' a bit quieter than a typical Saturday party night.


----------



## Reel Therapy15

Got to work till 4 but could probably swing by afterwards. 


"We're going to need a bigger boat!"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I'm in the Richmond Sugar land area.


----------



## sea hunt 202

I have not forgot about this, just had family in from California and since they have gone I will have time to devote to this. I will start looking for a place for us all to meet, at this moment I am thinking about Buffalo Run Park as it is close and we can get a reservation on one of those covered sheds, nice bathrooms, sand volly ball court, Ill bring my kayaks and you should bring yours as well. Please if you have thoughts contact me at 
[email protected] I check that often. Lets get together soon


----------



## sea hunt 202

everyone interested please send a pm, as of this time I think we have a place to meet.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Bogggies would be fine but I think we have a fellow 2cooler who will host us, we will see as we get closer


----------



## sea hunt 202

OK so a fellow 2 cooler has offered the use of his place as I spoke with him today. It is a private man cave complete with ac, plush seating, ice machine, multiple flat screens. A cigar bar in fact but you'll have to bring your own he isnt selling anything just an avid fisherman who also resides in our area and has an interest in meeting area anglers. I will be getting back with the date


----------



## Reel Therapy15

Sounds like fun! 


"We're going to need a bigger boat!"


----------



## wavygravy

If anyone is free Weds night, the CCA meeting will be at Old Hickory Inn at 7 pm. Should be a good meeting.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Sugar Land / Missouri City meet up
The date will be September Tuesday 13th at Old Hickory Inn in Missouri City 77459 the address is 3334 FM 1092 / Murphy Rd at 7:30 pm. We will have the private room in the back and the music will be at a low volume. It is the same place the CCA meetings are held, please pass this on.


----------



## sea hunt 202

OK Update on Sugar Land/Missouri City meet up
Date is September 13 on a Tuesday
Time is 7:30 pm
Location is Old Hichory Inn 3334 FM 1092/murphy rd
Missouri City Tx 77459
Ph 281-499-8904

We will have the private room in the back seats 40+ the music will be at low volume. This is the same plaace the CCA meeting is held so see yall there.


----------



## Phat Boy

Count me in! Sounds like fun! 

On another note, if anyone is planning on going out Wed, I can pitch in on bait and gas. I'm currently planning on going to SS for a little wade fishing either in the surf or Christmas bay if anyone else wants to hit it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202

not to hijack the the issue but if you call me early I will go, that is if you are talking about tomoro wed the the 12th. If no answer just let it ring and call back- heavy sleaper


----------



## Phat Boy

Dang it! I actually went yesterday. Maybe next time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo

it's on my calendar


----------



## sea hunt 202

I have asked the guy who has the controlled decent lures to come make a presentation, we will see if he can make it. His product is very neat indeed-we don't know yet if he will be able to show, but we will have a good time anyway


----------



## sea hunt 202

Will anybody be in Cozumel Mexico at the Iberostar Hotel September 2 thru the 8th I will be willing to share a off shore charter. The split should be about 250. all in and the hotel will cook our catch. This will be a nice sport fisher and they supply food, water, bait tackel, fuel, beer, you need nothing just show up. You can pitch in for the tip if you want but we have it all covered, just off setting the cost.


----------



## starr1005

Hi there 2coolwrs. I moved away for a couple years, and moved back recently
No boat, but I do have my own gear. Would love to meet up, I will be at the group outing for sure. Sounds like I live right by you sea hunt, I'm in quail valley on Bermuda dunes off cartwright. Hope to see y'all soon!


----------



## sea hunt 202

I talked with Allan at seekfishing.com today and he has agreed to show up and do some give away stuff, Ill let him fill yall in. He should be posting shortly


----------



## [email protected]

*Missouri city/sugar land*



sea hunt 202 said:


> I talked with Allan at seekfishing.com today and he has agreed to show up and do some give away stuff, Ill let him fill yall in. He should be posting shortly


Thanks Mark for the invite to your get together. It would be a pleasure to come out to your event. Thanks to my sponsors and business partners I will be bringing a bunch of freebies. Continue to follow this post and I will list some of what will be available as it arrives from companies such as Interstate Batteries, Boca bearings, Texas legal fish ruler, and Smoooth drag carbon fiber drag washers to name a few. Thanks again and i will see everyone on the 13th.

Allan


----------



## [email protected]

*September meeting*

Bring your reels! Boca has sent gift certificates for free bearings, lightning lube, or anything they sell and Lots of free Boca t-shirts. I will be offering free installation on all bearings won or purchased (all Boca bearings at 20 % off), and a drawing for one free custom paint job on your reel. I will have a Texas sport angler legal fish ruler for each person attending. I will continue to list as the boxes arrive.


----------



## [email protected]

*I need a head count*



Allan said:


> Bring your reels! Boca has sent gift certificates for free bearings, lightning lube, or anything they sell and Lots of free Boca t-shirts. I will be offering free installation on all bearings won or purchased (all Boca bearings at 20 % off), and a drawing for one free custom paint job on your reel. I will have a Texas sport angler legal fish ruler for each person attending. I will continue to list as the boxes arrive.


Please respond if you are going to attend the sugarland meet at the bbq joint


----------



## [email protected]

*I need a head count*



Allan said:


> Please respond if you are going to attend the sugarland meet at the bbq joint


Please respond in this thread if you will attend


----------



## Mojo281

I'll be there. Will try to bring Reel Girl...


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks mojo you just won a T-shirt


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## trackatrout

Dang it...working that night. Maybe next time.


----------



## fishingcacher

Sorry can't make it. Argh.


----------



## Blacktip Shark

*I'm In!*

I'm in! I'ma bring in my Shimano Casitas for a set of bearings... BTW, Allan, I have 4 Newells (2 S338-5 and 2 S332-5) that I'd like bearings replaced, What would the cost be?

Thanks everyone for making this happen. Its gonna be fun meeting some anglers on my side of town.


----------



## wavygravy

I'll be there, just around the corner and always looking for an excuse to BS


----------



## [email protected]

I can fix you up on those Newell reels but Newell and Penn are the only two reels that use American standard size bearings instead of metric so I would have to order them from Boca I don't stock them

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Allan- No worries. Don't worry about getting the Newells this time. I'll get with you in the future for the bearings.


----------



## Phat Boy

Allan-I'm not sure if you got the message I sent, but count me in as well! 

I agree, Blacktip, it'll be great to meet some local fellow anglers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phat Boy

Also, a big thanks to all who have helped put this shindig together!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cohiba54

*I'm in But!*

I'm pretty sure yall were talking about meeting up on 09.13.2016 but can't find the time and place. Let me know I need to wet my boat!!!


----------



## sea hunt 202

*meet up*



Cohiba54 said:


> I'm pretty sure yall were talking about meeting up on 09.13.2016 but can't find the time and place. Let me know I need to wet my boat!!!


Time is 7:30 pm
Old Hickory Inn BBQ
3334 FM 1092
Mo City Tx 77459
281-499-8904


----------



## Cohiba54

Go it thanks SeaHunt


----------



## Mouse52

I am planning on attending.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Glad to hear so many are interested, I am pleased about having Allan show with freebies that will make it more fun. Remember to have at least a snack at the BBQ place as they did me right on the use of their private room for us to hang out. See yall there


----------



## waterfly

Hi Sea Hunt. I also live in Missouri City and fish out of Freeport. I would also like to meet fellow fisherman in the area.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors

I am going to try and make it out there on Tuesday, and I look forward to meeting everyone. I just posted a new thread this morning. Please give it a read and check out the great sale that is going on. I can bring some lures so all that are interested can save the $5 shipping. I will have a few sample packs as well.

Allan, I would like to buy an anti reverse bearing for a Curado 50E if you have one.

Michael

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=18828346#post18828346


----------



## [email protected]

I have a shimano or a boca i will bring both


----------



## [email protected]

If anyone wants me to bring any parts for rod or reel let me know


----------



## tx8er

Count me in.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Looks like we will have a full house for the Missouri City/Sugar land chapter meet up, but don't skip this deal as it will be great and seating is not limited.


----------



## [email protected]

Bring your Abu or Shimano reels Boca has given me $150 in free bearings that i will be raffling off and will install free. I have real tree camo caps, Blue tooth speakers, led flashlights and much more that i will be raffling for free . I will offer Boca for those who dont win at a price so low i cant advertise. I have over 75 free items to give away!


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Allan! You are the man! Thanks.

sea hunt 202! Thanks for getting this all together. Long overdue! Can't wait to meet some new friends and fishing buddies.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Hay friends
This is just to get us all in one spot to share stories and make fishing plans, I hope to meet all. I will get there at 7pm to get this rolling-if you want to come early then great I'll buy you a beer(limited offer) .


----------



## Cohiba54

*Missed it!*

Ended up helping the kids godparents with a brokedown riding mower left in the middle of the yard.

I hope it was a big turnout and all had a good time and some good friendships started.

Do yall plan on doing this again?


----------



## My Coast Outdoors

It was great meeting everyone tonight at the gathering! 

Mark, thanks for putting it together!

Thanks Allan for all the give aways!

Don't forget the promo code 399 is still in play.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors

*Chandeleur Islands*

Lets not forget about the Chandeleur Islands island trip next year!


----------



## Leo

I enjoyed meeting everyone, thanks for putting it together!


----------



## Phat Boy

X 2 Leo!!! It was great to finally meet some other local anglers and put a face with names. We will have to do it again sometime for those who missed out. Again, a big thanks to Mark and everyone else who had a hand in setting everything up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202

Glad to meet all it was fun hope we all can do it again soon.


----------



## waterfly

I though I have send this from the Missouri City reunion; but I cannot find the outgoing message; so here it is again.


----------



## Cohiba54

waterfly said:


> I though I have send this from the Missouri City reunion; but I cannot find the outgoing message; so here it is again.


was this the headcount?


----------



## Cohiba54

*Heading to Sargent!*

Going tomorrow to look at a canal house and dragging the boat down there. Anyone up for some fishing?


----------



## waterfly

Cohiba54 said:


> was this the headcount?


Yes, I attempted to send it earlier; but I think it did not go....


----------



## waterfly

waterfly said:


> Yes, I attempted to send it earlier; but I think it did not go....


There were a few guys that left before we put together the list...


----------



## Cohiba54

waterfly said:


> Yes, I attempted to send it earlier; but I think it did not go....


I missed it, sure had planed to go. Is everyone tagging up again in October?


----------



## waterfly

Cohiba54 said:


> Going tomorrow to look at a canal house and dragging the boat down there. Anyone up for some fishing?


Where are u fishing?


----------



## Cohiba54

waterfly said:


> Where are u fishing?


Sargent/Caney Creek


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Cohiba54 said:


> Going tomorrow to look at a canal house and dragging the boat down there. Anyone up for some fishing?





Cohiba54 said:


> Sargent/Caney Creek


Just closed on a house there too... Looks like we'll be neighbors. Looking for a bay boat real soon.


----------



## Cohiba54

Blacktip Shark said:


> Just closed on a house there too... Looks like we'll be neighbors. Looking for a bay boat real soon.


Ya probably got the one I wanted....


----------



## waterfly

May go out from Freeport tomorrow, anyone interested?


----------



## Cohiba54

Blacktip Shark said:


> Just closed on a house there too... Looks like we'll be neighbors. Looking for a bay boat real soon.


Was it this one?


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Yup... Sorry.


----------



## Cohiba54

Blacktip Shark said:


> Yup... Sorry.


good one! Did ya get both lots?


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Cohiba54 said:


> good one! Did ya get both lots?


Yup.


----------



## Cohiba54

Blacktip Shark said:


> Yup.


You did good! We'll have to tag up one day soon.


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Cohiba54 said:


> You did good! We'll have to tag up one day soon.


Yes, lets fish soon... Bullreds are in the surf.


----------



## Cohiba54

Blacktip Shark said:


> Yes, lets fish soon... Bullreds are in the surf.


when are you getting back down there? There's a couple of more places I need to check out. I may go this weekend but got some chores to do at home beforehand.


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Cohiba54 said:


> when are you getting back down there? There's a couple of more places I need to check out. I may go this weekend but got some chores to do at home beforehand.


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Rdjhouston

*Live in the Area*

I Also live by the golf course, I have a boat as well would be cool to fish with folks in the area. I fish all over galveston bay


----------



## Mojo281

Rdjhouston said:


> I Also live by the golf course, I have a boat as well would be cool to fish with folks in the area. I fish all over galveston bay


Which course?? You play golf?


----------

